# What is the average income to afford a 2002 Porsche 911 Carrera?



## mdj89 (Feb 22, 2009)

What is the average income to afford a 2002 Porsche 911 Carrera?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

$50k


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

you should be able to afford it if you at least make minimum wage. Assuming you live at home with your parents, you work 80 hours a week and they pay all your bills including insurance so all you have to worry about is gas.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

$23,500 annually.


----------



## kevalent (Jun 7, 2007)

Is this dude serious? Two words....."GOOGLE"


----------



## petener999 (Jul 26, 2008)

:thumbup:


kevalent said:


> Is this dude serious? Two words....."GOOGLE"


----------



## Geol (Feb 11, 2009)

Stupid teenagers.


----------



## mksu19 (Nov 21, 2008)

Geol said:


> Stupid teenagers.


I saw him and took a picture of his new ride, check it out!


----------

